# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  wagon wheel tab?

## jbos

I'm a beginner at playing mandolin, in fact I still need to get one! I would like to learn an easier version of wagon wheel by Darius Rucker. Also I was wondering if the Washburn m1k is a good starter mandolin, I was looking at the rouge rm-100a but a n employee of guitar center said that it wouldn't last too long and an upgrade would be necessary to continue with more skill. Thanks for reading and some advice and an easy tab for wagon wheel would be very helpful!

----------


## terzinator

what part of WW? just the chords?

A million tabs out there, but...

A, E, F#m, D
A, E, D

On guitar, you can capo 2 and play

G, D, Em, C
G, D, C 

Or are you looking for the fiddle tab for the intro and breaks?

----------


## jbos

Thanks Chris!

----------


## bigskygirl

> what part of WW? just the chords?
> 
> A million tabs out there, but...
> 
> A, E, F#m, D
> A, E, D
> 
> On guitar, you can capo 2 and play
> 
> ...


This is how I play it on uke and guitar.  Here's the uke tab for the fiddle portion, notes are same just figure out where they are on the mandolin:

http://dominator.ukeland.com/Images/wagon_wheel.pdf

----------


## jbos

Awesome my sisters play uke and guitar, thanks!

----------


## terzinator

For the intro fiddle solo, I do it on harmonica. (Straight harp. Key of A.) Super easy and sounds right on. (We don't have a fiddle in our group.)

(If I can do it, it must be super easy.)

----------


## Rodney Riley

> I'm a beginner at playing mandolin, in fact I still need to get one!... Also I was wondering if the Washburn m1k is a good starter mandolin,From what others have posted... Uuuhh... No. I was looking at the rouge rm-100a If you have someone, a Luthier, who does mandolin set-ups. The solid top Rogues have gotten favorable write-ups here on the Café. But they need a good qualified mando person to do the set-up. but a n employee of guitar center said that it wouldn't last too long and an upgrade would be necessary to continue with more skill.  *He's talking about MAS.*  And you can get it even if your first mando is in the $2,000.00 - $3,000.00 range


 I still have my cheap Fender. I loan it out to get others interested in these little beasts.

MAS (Mandolin Acquisition Syndrome)

----------


## Jstring

I assume you know it's a Bob Dylan song, also popularized by Old Crow Medicine Show?  The Darius Rucker version is nicely done, I like it too.  Mandozine.com has a good transcription for this, and many, many other songs.  You'll need to download a .tef viewer, but it only takes a minute.  Follow this link and type in "wagon wheel":
http://mandozine.com/music/tabledit_search.php

----------


## mandobassman

> I assume you know it's a Bob Dylan song, also popularized by Old Crow Medicine Show?  The Darius Rucker version is nicely done, I like it too...


Actually it's a Bob Dylan song that he never finished writing and never recorded.  He did a demo of what he'd written and someone put it out on a bootleg album.  One of the guys from Old Crow Medicine Show got hold of it and wrote the other verses.  It was a big hit for them, then Darius Rucker recorded it and became an even bigger hit for him.

----------


## terzinator

yeah, I thought I heard that Dylan wrote only the chorus (the "rock me mama like a wagon wheel" part), and OCMS did ALL the verses.

But that could be a legend.

Now propagated as fact on the internet.

----------


## mandobassman

I'm pretty sure it's true.  Dylan and the writer from OCMS share the writing credits.

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

Dylan wrote the chorus & recorded it & it circulated on bootleg.  Ketch Secor (fiddler for OCMS) wrote "his story" around Dylan's chorus.

----------


## LadyMortician

OK, so I am new here and really hate to seem stupid, but here goes anyway. I saw in an earlier post that someone had said that there were tabs available everywhere for the song Wagon Wheel. Well, where do I find them at? My computer does not seem to be compatible with the software needed to open the files on Mandozine, even though I do have the latest Adobe software needed to download pdf's. I cannot read sheet music and no one ever taught me chords. Like I don't know what chord I am playing or what I am playing in ever. I was taught three songs by a preacher that I know a long time ago, and I have just continued to learn songs the way he taught me, which was tabbed out, except he just taught me the songs by showing me and I was able to mimic it. I really do not know how to take chords from other instruments and turn them into mandolin chords, which wouldn't help me anyway if I could. Can someone tab it out in the key its supposed to be played in for me, or at least tell me where to find it tabbed out the way it is supposed to be?

----------


## journeybear

> yeah, I thought I heard that Dylan wrote only the chorus (the "rock me mama like a wagon wheel" part), and OCMS did ALL the verses.
> 
> But that could be a legend.
> 
> Now propagated as fact on the internet.


No, that's pretty much it. Dylan's version was an outtake from the sessions for the "Pat Garrett & Billy The Kid" soundtrack. Dylan had a bit part in the movie (his character's name was "Alias") and he wrote music for the movie, including a little-known number called "Knockin' On Heaven's Door." I'm sure some people think that's a Guns 'N' Roses song, but it goes back a ways, forty years now ...

Anyway .. Here 'tis. Sure sounds like a late night jam, though according to some it was recorded in the studio while teaching the bass player his part. It found its way onto a bootleg, somewhere along the line Ketch Secor of OCMS heard it, and the rest is - well, it ain't history if it's still being written, is it?  :Wink:

----------


## Rodney Riley

> OK, so I am new here and really hate to seem stupid, but here goes anyway... My computer does not seem to be compatible with the software needed to open the files on Mandozine, even though I do have the latest Adobe software needed to download pdf's...


No question is "stupid". If you do not know the answer to what you want to know, the only way to get the answer is to ask the question.  :Smile:  So ask away. And I think you have to have " TableEdit" or "TEFview" software loaded to view the Mandozine tab files. Welcome to the cafe. Think you'll like it here.  :Smile:

----------

LadyMortician, 

surfercook

----------


## TheOne-N-OnlyHomer

So I'm new here as well, I'll post an intro later, however upon looking for this tab I stumbled upon this thread and I feel compelled to state, as I do in any conversation about this song that being from the surrounding area mentioned in the song that is geographically impossible to head west FROM the Cumberland Gap to Johnson City, Tn.

----------


## journeybear

Yup! It's entirely possible Ketch was a bit too stoned at the time ...  :Wink: 

Walkin' to the south out of Roanoke
I caught a trucker out of Philly, had a nice long toke
But he's a-heading west from the Cumberland Gap
To Johnson City, Tennessee

 

There's an easy fix for this. Sing "east" instead. Problem solved. Next!  :Cool:

----------


## Mandobart

:Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Also:



Perhaps a bit underpriced.  :Wink:

----------

